# Ariens 921013 drive issues/warranty



## ivanhoe (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi, New here and starting to learn a little bit on my Ariens mechanical side of things. My dift lock started to not engage when it was really cold. I left it lock when it did engage. Now the left wheel engages randomly. I have a slight slopped hill to clear and it's getting harder to do when only one wheel is turning. I've read somewhere about different shoe-guide (poly I think) which remedies the symptoms I have. I cannot understand how this achieves it. So the question is, what makes the left wheel slip & engage at will? The other question, I've purchased this snowblower used a couple years ago(2014) almost brand new with the extended warranty. Can I use the warranty or is it void at the change of owners?
Thx,
ivanhoe


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Nontransferable warranty for Ariens.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

My understanding is the poly skids are sometimes used to fix problems with a feature called "auto-turn" which I don't think they had in 2014.

It sounds like your issue could be pretty easy to fix - it might be a cable adjustment or something that needs to be lubricated, or possibly a broken spring.

Do you have a way to transport the machine to the dealer yourself? If so, it might be a pretty inexpensive repair. If not, many dealers will come pick up and drop off the machine, but that will add to the cost.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

It may just be the cable for the trigger has stretched a bit, the adjustment should be in the manual. The cable comes in through the back of the tractor housing. At that bracket you can tighten the lock nut to get more cable pull.
Here's a short video of what it's actually doing.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

It sounds like you might not be comfortable fixing this yourself. Even though you'll have to pay a dealer to fix this it might be more satisfactory than attempting it yourself.


----------



## djc11369 (Feb 17, 2014)

ELaw said:


> My understanding is the poly skids are sometimes used to fix problems with a feature called "auto-turn" which I don't think they had in 2014.


It was available in 2013 as my Platinum 24 has it, bought it in Oct. 2013 so not sure if it was considered a 2013 or 2014 model.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

All the schematics for that model show it's a trigger activated left wheel lock/release, not Autoturn based machine. Pop the belly pan and snap a few pics, there's enough Ariens owners here to tell you what looks correct and what doesn't.:wink:


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm glad someone clarified that, because when I ran that number, it did not show Auto Turn..... That Left handle Dis/Engage is a pretty simple and effective system. I love it's simplicity and find it dependable. The 2 most common issues that I find with those locking axles are: 1) lack of lubrication on the axle and gears 2) The return spring broken on the bottom of the actuator gear......The cable pulls that gear, and the spring (That Breaks), Pulls the gear back into loaded position. 
Both are straight forward and quick fixes.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. So warranty is out the door. Now that's out of the way, time to look further into this. What kind of grease recommended?


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Try just spraying it down with WD-40* or PB Blaster*, just to verify that is the problem. If it is, use it a few times after spraying it down again. Then when you service it, try a white lithium.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you, will get to it when time permits. Will report on the outcome.


----------



## ivanhoe (Feb 15, 2017)

It turned out the spider gear assembly fell apart and need parts which I'm forced to wait.


----------

